#ubuntu-us-or 2012-01-02
<slangasek> bkerensa: well, and why shouldn't unity2d run on that?
<bkerensa> slangasek: It will run just not very smoothly....
<slangasek> really?  unity2d is pretty lightweight
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> compared to gnome2?
<bkerensa> :D
<slangasek> not noticeably heavier than gnome2, no
<slangasek> has someone done testing and found it slow?
<bkerensa> I found it slower but thats not based on benchmarking more based on interaction with the UI
<bkerensa> then again I have a brand new laptop now and Unity Launcher sometimes lags
<bkerensa> I think vagrant is on the committee that decides whether FG will keep Ubuntu
<bkerensa> slangasek: Thinking about taking a crack at another package http://wiki.debian.org/BSP/2011/12/us/Portland?highlight=%28Portland%29
<bkerensa> I assume those still need to be done
<c_smith> hello
<bkerensa> hello
<c_smith> bkerensa, I may be a few minutes late to the approval meeting, as I'll just be getting home from school about a half hour before, but I'll try to make it on time, no guarantees. ;)
<bkerensa> c_smith: thats fine :)
<c_smith> cool
<c_smith> now. on another subject, I'm going to try to get in touch with JVLB to try and work out a few Ubuntu Hours this month and for the coming months, expect an announcement in the near future (hopefull within the week)
<c_smith> better get on that.
<c_smith> meh, according to the Ubuntu Hour page, it says I just need to pick a time and announce it, and be sure to show up, I've got a time already picked out, and I'll be using this method. would that be a problem with the LoCo team as a whole, do you think, bkerensa?
<bkerensa> c_smith: I do not think it will.... Anyone can hold a Ubuntu Hour
<bkerensa> Just announce it to mailing list and I will be sure to add it to loco.ubuntu.com when I see the announcement
<c_smith> bkerensa, yeah, true, and you designated me to do this, I'm gonna try to hold up my end of the bargain.
<c_smith> and I'm already in the process of writing the email, it will be every week unless I say it won't happen that week, or will happen another day than usual.
<bkerensa> c_smith: Your doing an excellent job :)
<c_smith> yep
<bkerensa> kees: You about?
<bkerensa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/790163/    <---   :( fail
<c_smith> bkerensa, any luck with the Salem Public Library?
<bkerensa> I haven't heard anything back I will e-mail them again and if they dont respond I'll have a note to call them in one week
<c_smith> ok
<c_smith> meh, decided to make my own Wordpress blog, sadly I have no money to pay for any of the paid features, but I like it as is. care to take a look?
<c_smith> bkerensa: I just sent the notice out, should be arriving in the next 15 minutes.
<bkerensa> c_smith: You should have just got a e-mail I cc'ed you which I just sent to the Manager of the Salem Public Library
<c_smith> I did.
<bkerensa> c_smith: Sure whats the url?
<c_smith> reading it now
<c_smith> http://csmith0292.wordpress.com/
<c_smith> if we get the okay to do this event, I'll definitely try to drag a couple of people along.
<c_smith> bkerensa, I like what you've done with the Firefox persona, it's pretty cool
<bkerensa> c_smith: It will be improved upon highly
<bkerensa> cool blog :)
<c_smith> thanks, I've just added a post about the Ubuntu Hour, this blog was one of my resolutions, to keep a blog and work on it.
<c_smith> do you think adding a post on the Ubuntu Oregon blog is a bit of a stretch?
<c_smith> about the Ubuntu Hour.
<bkerensa> c_smith: Not at all we should always try to cross-announce on all mediums
<bkerensa> :D
<c_smith> ah, ok, armed with that knowledge, I know to not restrict these type of announcements. but I still am going to try going overboard.
<bkerensa> c_smith: Have you considered attending Ubuntu Users Days https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<c_smith> would be something I'd consider, I should be able to attend most of them if something doesn't come up.
<c_smith> honestly didn't know those existed.
<c_smith> well, I'd better be off, getting late, cya.
<kees> bkerensa: I think vorlon actually finished all the last of them. I've updated the page now.
<kees> e.g. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libpam-ldap/184-8.5ubuntu2
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> kees: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libpam-ldap/+bug/910722
<bkerensa> :P
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 910722 in libpam-ldap (Ubuntu) "Request support for multiarch in libpam-ldap" [Undecided,New]
<bkerensa> well I did libpam-ldap but oh well :)
<bkerensa> good practice I guess
<kees> yeah, I did a few that turned out ... wrong. :)
<kees> still good practice, like you say
<bkerensa> kees: I think the next thing I need to get down is.... figure out how to write out control/rules
<bkerensa> when packaging new software
<slangasek> bkerensa: yeah, all the ia32-libs dependencies are done now, sorry - my patch for libpam-ldap is in the Debian BTS
<bkerensa> slangasek: Its ok ;)
<TRAVISg> Hello all. Been a while.
<TRAVISg> Happy new year!
<TRAVISg> sorry I missed the bug squash how did that go?
<TRAVISg> bkerensa how is the mentoring project shaping up?
<bkerensa> TRAVISg: Havent heard anything lately but supposedly supposed to start this month
 * bkerensa dislikes the lack of info and communication
<TRAVISg> right on I don't have enough working knowledge of Ubuntu yet to mentor but if there is another way let me know.
<TRAVISg> Like if you need a beginers insight
<TRAVISg> I can communicate fairly well and I dig meeting new folks so if you need either of those skills
<TRAVISg> bkerensa read the link about respecting the opensource community thought it was great
<bkerensa> cool
<bkerensa> slangasek: Any idea how long till the multi-arch packages hit the repos?
<slangasek> bkerensa: all the ones needed for ia32-libs are in precise already
<bkerensa> hmm
<bkerensa> slangasek: The following packages have been kept back:
<bkerensa>   ia32-libs-multiarch:i386
<slangasek> well, that could be for a number of reasons
<slangasek> what do you get with 'apt-get install ia32-libs-multiarch:i386'?
<bkerensa> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<bkerensa>  ia32-libs-multiarch:i386 : Depends: libpam-winbind:i386 but it is not going to be installed
<bkerensa> slangasek: This is all I can find out http://paste.ubuntu.com/791143/
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-01-03
<slangasek> bkerensa: ah; looks like you hit it when the package was out of sync across architectures due to a new upload
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> slangasek: How can I fix :)
<slangasek> bkerensa: 'apt-get update'
<bkerensa> kk
<bkerensa> slangasek: Still a no go just did sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<bkerensa> and its holding back ia32 still
<slangasek> interesting
<slangasek> I'm heading out the door now; if it's still a problem when I get back I'll take a closer look
<bkerensa> kk
<slangasek> bkerensa: the merge of the new version of samba botched the Multi-Arch: foreign flag on the samba-common package; will fix
<bkerensa> slangasek: ahh :)
<bkerensa> c_smith: Apparently the Salem Library thinks Ubuntu is a company so they tried to can me a message about how businesses can rent a room..... I'm responding to them with some historicals on Free Open Source Software and Ubuntu
 * bkerensa facepalms
<bkerensa> hi zenlinux
<zenlinux> greets bkerensa
<zenlinux> I've been meaning to add this channel to my auto-join list for a while. :)
<c_smith> hello, zenlinux
<c_smith> bkerensa, do you play Skyrim at all? or at least have heard the epic theme for the game?
<kees> I used to play Skyrim like you, but then I took an arrow in the knee.
<c_smith> kees, I do not own an Xbox or gaming PC (or PS3 for that matter) and cannot play it, but the theme song, all I have to say for it is one word, "epic"
<kees> c_smith: ah, cool. I just watch other people play it. :) I'll go find the theme song. do you have a url?
<c_smith> give me a second to retrieve it.
<c_smith> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clcHxg9l5Bk
 * kees still chuckles at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCrhDamN82k
<c_smith> what's so funny about it?
<kees> I just love the idea of creating a cheese avalanche
<bkerensa> c_smith: I do not play it :) I play FPS's
 * bkerensa gets to go check out CTL's new Ubuntu Laptop next week the MB40U
<bkerensa> :D
<c_smith> heh, then you probably play MW3...
<bkerensa> Gonna ask their CEO to give me one :P
<c_smith> I has MW3 for the Wii
<bkerensa> I have MW3 for Xbox 360 but I never play it... I found the graphics to be horrible :) occasionally when I'm not too busy I get a game of Battlefield 3 in which is my fave atm
<bkerensa> :D
<c_smith> wonder if BF3 has a port for the Wii....
<c_smith> btw, I'm wondering if it's possible to temporarily disable a Synaptics Touchpad.
<c_smith> the one I have I call "The Accursed One" as I hate it.
<tgm4883> MW3 graphics horrible?
<c_smith> bkerensa, I just saw your latest post about the CCRLS Salem branch, you might want to take a look at the comment I wrote.
<tgm4883> I didn't think they were bad at all, maybe I'm not playing the right games
<c_smith> tgm4883, for the Wii, yes, that would be expected, not sure what system bkerensa has.
<tgm4883> c_smith, he mentioned 360
<c_smith> tgm4883, then I wouldn't expect it to be as horrid as the Wii.
<c_smith> bah!!! now I want to hook up my Wii and play MW3 multiplayer....
<tgm4883> c_smith, agree. Wii should have graphics slightly better than Xbox 1
<tgm4883> (or slightly worse, I forget)
<c_smith> tgm4883, as I remember, it was only VERY slightly better than an Xbox 1
<c_smith> and they have put a shorter lifetime on it by using NAND Flash as the memory.
<bkerensa> tgm4883: MW3 compared to Blackops = Blackops wins and MW3 is supposed to be better
<bkerensa> :(
<c_smith> plus the memory size isn't exactly spectacular, either.
<tgm4883> bkerensa, I didn't play blackops on it
<bkerensa> but in any case Battlefield 3 has epic good HD graphics
<tgm4883> plus, I just got a new TV, so maybe everything just looks better :)
<c_smith> tgm4883, get it, great story, even greater multiplayer,
<c_smith> AND Zombie Mode (MW3 lacks that)
<bkerensa> tgm4883: You gonna come to the LoCo Council meeting on the 17th at noon?
<bkerensa> :D
<tgm4883> bkerensa, I'll try
<tgm4883> noon PST?
<bkerensa> yeah should be in #ubuntu-meeting
<bkerensa> for our approval application
 * bkerensa is lobbying council ;)
<c_smith> bkerensa, by the sounds of what is happening, I might be on time for the meeting after all.
<bkerensa> good stuff
<c_smith> yep
<c_smith> bkerensa, also, let me know if and when I should start looking for another venue for the event.
<bkerensa> c_smith: Its always good to have multiple venues lined up
<c_smith> cool, I'll look around and ask,
<bkerensa> I try to have 3-4 that will host us up here at anytime
 * bkerensa cant wait till this summer for the first ever Portland Geeknic
<bkerensa> :D
<c_smith> which reminds me, better call the library about the Ubuntu Hour.
<c_smith> gonna see if they will let me have that there at least occasionally.
<bkerensa> c_smith: lets wait and see what their response is
<bkerensa> might not be good to open multiple dialogs with them :) might create confusion
<c_smith> hmmm, good point, and I got that message as I get connected to management.....
<c_smith> bleh.....
<c_smith> would be  very impolite to just hang up.
<c_smith> well, just finished, I left the subject of the event for you, bkerensa, but they have said everything involved with an Ubuntu Hour is perfectly ok.
<bkerensa> k
<c_smith> I got you message, as I have said, just as I got connected to management.
<c_smith> course, there's the fact the the Library is closed at the time I would be holding the Ubuntu Hour.
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-01-04
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> ttyl going on a two hour walk
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-01-05
<SycPuppy> hmmm, Been trying to figure out the menu's in 11.10 and there is so much eye candy pre-loaded it's taking around a minute to open those menu's on the left, wondering if some1 could tell me what tab under system lets me kill all that "eye-candy" as I'm using a AMD K-8 on a fried MB with buggy memory and it might take awhile to locate it since last ubuntu I was serious with was 9.04
<SycPuppy> Is unity added over gnome or is it independant of it?
<SycPuppy> 28 people afk?
<bkerensa> =o
<blkperl> slangasek: have a date in mind for speaking yet? :)
<blkperl> bkero: when do you want to speak?
<bkero> blkperl: sometime next week
<blkperl> bkero: how about jan 13 (friday) at 4ish
<bkero> blkperl: I'm flying out at 5pm that day
<blkperl> hmm
<blkperl> when do you get back?
<bkero> jan 28
<blkperl> so want to speak in feb?
<bkero> but I'm giving my talk then, and the reason I want to give it now is for practice for when I give it at the conference.
<blkperl> oh
<bkero> Kind of silly to get practice after the event
<blkperl> lemme check then
<blkperl> bkero: what day/time are you availible
<blkperl> ubiquiil is going to reserve a room
<bkero> anytie this week
<bkero> besides tuesday night
<bkero> err, next week
<blkperl> how about wednesday at 4?
<bkero> ok
<blkperl> bkero: do you have a "bio and abstract" listed on the conference website i can steal and spam?
<bkero> sure
<bkero> linux.conf.au
<blkperl> bkero: i pmed you
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I won't be joining you at FudCon this time :) maybe next time I got two obligations this month
 * MarkDude was not expecting you to travel to Virginia
<MarkDude> Do you mean Scale?
<MarkDude> Maybe you can make it the 28th, I have a photoshoot with Nixie, and some zombies
<MarkDude> bkerenzombie...
<MarkDude> bkerensa, what are the plans for the Geeknic
<MarkDude> And let me be the person to contact Leslie at OSU :)
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> I am definately not going to Scale
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> not unless Gareth is sponsoring me to go :)
<bkerensa> LAX is hell :P
<bkerensa> I think the soonest I will see you is CLS 2012 and OSCON
<bkerensa> I will for sure be at UDS too
<MarkDude> LA in general is hell
<MarkDude> UDS shall effin' fock
<MarkDude> or rock that is
<bkerensa> MarkDude: We having a bonfire on Ocean Beach?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> or Lake Meritt
<bkerensa> LOL
<MarkDude> Um, well the gangs come out at night
<MarkDude> We are having a tour- of the weed clubs apprently
<MarkDude> When I say we, I mean Ubuntu in general
 * MarkDude is willing to bet all sorts of $ that all sorts of folks will look "sleepy"
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> the gangs?
<bkerensa> were not going to hangout in east oakland
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> we can go up to Berkeley for some boozing
<MarkDude> There are gangs everywhere
<bkerensa> peh
<MarkDude> Like in movie West Side Story
<MarkDude> Sharks and Jets
<bkerensa> I use to go out to Hunters Point and Sunnydale
<MarkDude> They dance and attack folks
<bkerensa> never had a problem once
<bkerensa> its all myth
<MarkDude> You mean Gunpoint?
<MarkDude> lol
<bkerensa> I have been through East Oakland too.... The Killing Fields etc ;)
 * MarkDude used to work in East Oakland as mechanic- in his 20s
<MarkDude> Hella sketchy
<bkerensa> http://www.insidebayarea.com/oakland-homicides/ci_12471282
<bkerensa> I think honestly I have seen worse things in the Tenderloin
<MarkDude> #1
<MarkDude> Well more killings in Oakland than anywhere in Bay
<MarkDude> But more criminals in Tenderloin
<bkerensa> I was eating lunch at a park on Ellis St the first time I visted SF.... and this guy came out and he looked like Billy Crystal (The Comedian) and he started choking out this black guy
<bkerensa> I was like WTF
<bkerensa> apparently he was a undercover cop and the black guy had crack in his mouth
<bkerensa> he was not Billy Crystal :D
<bkerensa> I did get to meet Billy Crystal a few years later at the Orpheum though
<MarkDude> Was Billy on crack also?
<MarkDude> Years later?
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-01-06
<c_smith> hello
<c_smith> heya
<c_smith> is anyone alive here?
<bkerensa> =o
* bkerensa changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-or to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Oregon Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-oregon.org (has links  to mailing list, forum, and more!) | IRC Meeting 2nd Sunday of Every Month @ 7pm | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | LoCo Council Application submitted see mailing list!
<c_smith> yo
<MarkDude> Hey there c_
<MarkDude> uh c_smith
<bkerensa> hi
<c_smith> bkerensa, is there a date for the January IRC meeting?
<bkerensa> c_smith: 2nd Sunday of Every Month at 7pm (Was announced last month)
<c_smith> k
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-01-07
 * c_smith is at the Broadway Commons Coffee Shop doing the Ubuntu Hour for this week
 * c_smith is back
<c_smith> though that was about 15 minutes late.
<c_smith> btw, if anyone is here, I'm at a couch by the door closest to Broadway and Gaines.
<blkperl> anyone know if theres a bug report in launchpad for the 6 openssl vulnerabilies yet?
<bkerensa> hi blkperl idk
<bkerensa> have u done a search?
<blkperl> bkerensa: i did last night
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-01-08
<tgm4883> blkperl, that might be a private bug. Best I can think to ask would be kees or bdmurray
 * c_smith preps to install Linux Mint
 * bkerensa tries to remix Ubuntu California's CD sleeves
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-12-31
<nibalizer> ?
<nibalizer> cy1: man pages?
<nibalizer> cy1 maybe some kind of http proxy?
<nibalizer> why is the computer isolated from the internet, and if it is, why does it need to be updated?
<cy1> nibalizer: because the guy receiving it has no Internet and just wants a computer to play on.
<cy1> his last experience was with win98
<cy1> in 1998
<nibalizer> o.O
<cy1> But I wanted to ask, because doing updates on an offline computer does have certain applications. But it's not exactly nice to download every Ubuntu package to your local repository just so you can update the 5 that are installed and need updates.
<cy1> So a script that produced a list of updates needed, transfered by USB stick to an online computer that got those packages... hm
<nibalizer> uhm
<nibalizer> yea
<nibalizer> good luck with taht rube goldberg machine
<blkperl> thats sounds awful and unmaintainable
<cy1> no a script that only downloads the info for finding latest updates, then goes to the offline computer, then takes the resulting calculation back to the online one.
<blkperl> how can the script go to the offline computer?
<cy1> via USB stick?
<blkperl> ewwwwwwwwwwwww
<cy1> ZIP DRIVE
<cy1> You don't really need to update at all if it isn't online. Just upgrade when a new version comes out on DVD. *shrug*
<nibalizer> cy1: so you could get dpkg to tell you current version of all pkgs, redirect that to a file
<nibalizer> then take that file to a machine with internet
<nibalizer> then write a script that loooks up the package info web site
<nibalizer> and for each package compares version
<nibalizer> then if they are different, and the web version is greater, download to usb stick
<nibalizer> then take usb stick back to offline computer
<nibalizer> then dpkg -i *
<nibalizer> but don't do that
<nibalizer> really
<nibalizer> dont do it
<cy1> but why :c
<nibalizer> w/in 6
<nibalizer> cy1: cus ew
 * bkerensa slaps BBG-Nathan with a trout
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-01-02
<nathwill> PHOOOOONEEE
<bkerensa> nathwill: ;p
<bkerensa> nathwill: What do you mean? Fedora doesnt have a phone
<bkerensa> lol
 * philipballew will still be using his "dumb phone"
<nathwill> i wants
<nathwill> i wants it NOW
<bkerensa> as soon as the images drop I'm going to flash it to my gnex
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> yeah... time to get a nexus
<nathwill> seems to be the reference phone for everything
<bkerensa> nathwill: you have Sprint right?
<bkerensa> I just switched to them and we both got Gnex
<nathwill> they have nexus on sprint?
<nathwill> i thought they used HSPA, and you had to go t-mo
<bkerensa> nathwill: yeah Galaxy Nexus on sprint indeed... CDMA/LTE even
<nathwill> interesting
<nathwill> well i'm due for an upgrade in April :)
<bkerensa> and Portland's LTE rolls out this year for Sprint ... and with the Clearwire acquisition its going to make Sprint have one of the largest networks in the U.S.
<bkerensa> they will blow past verizon and at&T
<philipballew> this will flash onto my att Go phone right bkerensa ?
<bkerensa> philipballew: likely only whatever they support
<philipballew> this is true
<philipballew> Now I have to figure out how to get this demoed at SCaLE
<nathwill> so... any word on how they're going to handle mobile-critical functionality like contacts-sync after they've killed in in U1?
<bkerensa> nathwill: no word yet
<bkerensa> nathwill: I do know they are doing a lot of work on security
<bkerensa> nathwill: did you see the Q+A?
<nathwill> the g+ hangout you did?
<bkerensa> yeah
<blkperl> the raring iso I just downloaded as a broken installer.... it doesn't let me create a user :(
<blkperl> well it doesn't actually let me type anything
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-01-03
<blkperl> so external keyboard works, but it doesn't boot after install
<cy1> ./.libs/libWebCore.a: member ./.libs/libWebCore.a(libWebCore_la-JSMediaQueryList.o) in archive is not an object
<cy1> hate webkit so much fffffffffffffffffffffffff
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-01-04
<nathwill> slangasek, any problems with ubiquity i should be aware of before trying to install a 13.04 nightly?
<nathwill> also, FDE is working now, eh?
<slangasek> FDE?
<nathwill> full disk encryption
<nathwill> feel free to verner von braun this
<slangasek> ah; for a cycle now, yes
<slangasek> as for ubiquity issues, I'm aware of none
<nathwill> k. gonna do a clean install on this mac tonite, feeling like living on the edge
<nathwill> thanks :)
<nathwill> i'm willing to take the chance on edge cases, but figured you'd know of any major showstoppers
<bkerensa> slangasek: I assume FDE only works when the entire HDD is encrypted as in no other partitions can be unecrypted
<slangasek> that seems tautological. ;)
<nathwill> i don't remember seeing the option during my last 12.10 install, but i remember the EFF lauding praise on y'all for getting it shipped
<slangasek> I believe the support exposed in the installer UI only allows you to do full-disk encryption, no per-partition encryption
<cweber10> ubuntu requires a none encrypted /boot
<slangasek> right, excepting /boot
<bkerensa> slangasek: ahh I see... I have this one parition that has this one non-free thing on it and I probably need to bug my fiancee to not need it anymore and move to FDE.
<bkerensa> slangasek: while at the same time I do not understand what benefits FDE provides over the existing encryption of /home
<nathwill> bkerensa: imagine that your shipping a corporate customized ubuntu image with some proprietary apps installed in /usr/bin
<nathwill> or any number of other scenarios where sensitive info may be distributed throughout the filesystem
<nathwill> *you're
<cweber10> fde prevents reading of any folder like /tmp /var /etc and any posible injection of programs into the bin directories
<bkerensa> nathwill: yeah I guess for integrity of those paths it would be nice
<bkerensa> and those purposes
<nathwill> if it's available, i don't know why anyone would pass it up, there's no noticeable performance hit for it
<bkerensa> wat
<nathwill> indeed sir
<bkerensa> some guy on G+ asking when he can install Ubuntu without Windows or DOS
<bkerensa> https://plus.google.com/u/0/113424166596580975111/posts/Lf9tMXb1Snf
<bkerensa> x.x
<nathwill> you're being trolled amigo
<nathwill> see that malicious smirk?
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> idk man
<bkerensa> he could live in some cave... it happens
<bkerensa> My trolldar did not go off
<cweber10> I find the mention of dos a bit odd.
<nathwill> alrighty then... back in a bit, going to blow up this laptop for giggles
<bkerensa> idk in Ghana we California LoCo had someone replacing windows with edubuntu
<bkerensa> they had installed windows because they did not know how to use linux apps at all
<bkerensa> so
<bkerensa> I imagine its possible
<slangasek> bkerensa: full-disk encryption only encrypts your Ubuntu partitions, not your Windows ones.
<slangasek> you just don't get to configure whether it encrypts your *full* Ubuntu install or not
<bkerensa> slangasek: luckily I have no data on Windows partition :) since I never login there
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> kees man you hack on too much software
<bkerensa> :P
 * bkerensa found you in authors file again
<bkerensa> kees: Do you by chance know if libdvdread still has a upstream repo and accepts patches?
<kees> bkerensa: I think it's kind of dead. I haven't looked recently. VLC might be keeping it currently.
<kees> hrm, not dead. the snapshot was from october
<kees> http://github.com/microe/libdvdread
<kees> (that's the debian split, since it seems that http://dvdnav.mplayerhq.hu/ hasn't been touched in over a year
<nathwill> so i got to have a party with EFI last night :/
<nathwill> which basically comes down to "macs are stupid"
<bkerensa> nathwill: :D
<nathwill> srsly.
<nathwill> though it ended well. i no longer have to hold the option key to boot the machine :)
<bkerensa> heh
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-01-05
<jvlb> You out there, Cody?
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-12-31
<blkperl> slangasek: woot, Trusty installs in an NFS environment with no issues :)
<blkperl> now to figure out how to vnc.... gnome-fallback-session is not cooperating
<slangasek> blkperl: you're welcome ;)
<blkperl> slangasek: am I missing something obvious or does vnc via gnome-session --session=gnome-fallback no longer work?
<blkperl> same .vnc/xstartup from precise
<slangasek> blkperl: eh, I have no idea what --session=gnome-fallback is expected to do
<blkperl> slangasek: uses gnome-fallback instead of unity ::)(
<blkperl> I'm getting
<blkperl> ** (process:19927): WARNING **: software acceleration check failed: Child process exited with code 1
<blkperl> ** (gnome-session:19927): CRITICAL **: We failed, but the fail whale is dead. Sorry....
<slangasek> oh; there is no gnome-fallback session included in trusty out of the box
<blkperl> gnome-session-fallback is already the newest version.
<blkperl> I installed it
<blkperl>  This is a transitional package to ease upgrades to gnome-session-flashback.
<blkperl>  It can be safely removed.
<blkperl> hmmm what is flashback
 * slangasek shrugs
<blkperl> can you vnc into unity now that 2d is gone?
<slangasek> I have no idea
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-01-02
<shirgall> slangasek, kees: grats!
<slangasek> cheers :)
<kees> thanks! :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-12-31
<spreadsheet> hi
<spreadsheet> do you guys remember someone named "X704" or "H264" who would go on here some times
<spreadsheet> walter I believe
<spreadsheet> wxl
<spreadsheet> hm actually maybe not
<spreadsheet> sorry not wxl
<spreadsheet> tiwake
<tiwake> X704, H264, tiwake, and WalterN are the same person
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-01-02
<mario1> holaaaaaa
